# Fryday Wotchyagot?



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Well Im still sposed to be layering on the cream but the rash is nearly gone... so Ive been wearing his hypoallergenic fellow...


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi

Wearing this one today:










Thanks

deano


----------



## angeleye (Dec 25, 2007)

working till lunch time so ill be wearing this










but when i get home i think ill put this on as i havent worn it much lately


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't see a pic there Jon? Glad to hear the rash is clearing up anyway.









Monster for me today followed by 13 hours at work. I should be receiving a major purchase later, but it will be too late to post pics. Probably Sunday before I can get round to it.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cheers Russ.







Pic works for me btw...

Deano... why is is that bezel makes me think 'brazillian'?


















deano42 said:


> Hi
> 
> Wearing this one today:
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Stowa Marine here:


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Jon,

Get well soon and the 3536 is just so "less is more"

Today the BR 02

Martin


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Christopher Ward Aviator today.


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Red Sea Shark during the day and Yellow Corsair in the evening










If ever a watch was designed with a brushed lumpy in mind this is it...or these are they









Nick


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

No surprises here ...


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This one today......










Kind regards,

Alexus


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

LM1-LE for me today... my "go to" watch


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

This one for a change today...


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

havent taken this off since i got it ,but something else on its way i hope its as nice as this.










happy friday.

jason.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

Great watches today! The smooth bezel Enzo is just looking great, Deano! So here is my contribution for this friday (actually I just took a pic this morning, but this stupid SD-Card suddenly does not work anymore, therefore only an "inventory" pic) :










all the best

Jan


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

This today, no surprise, a great watch, thanks George. (great to deal with btw, excellent condition and he even gave me two extra straps









I am drifting toward comparatively small dress watches, must be old age setting in.

One disappointing thing, I think it will beat my rlt4 in accuracy and become my most accurate watch. Sorry Roy but Tissot have hit the nail bang on the head with this one, it hasn't moved a nano second in the 23 hours I've had it!

.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

A touch of orange for me today - now getting used to the bracelet









_Doxa 300T Seahunter_










Rich


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

My home-made bitser this morning.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

My first idea was to wear the Raketa, but I am missing too much accesories (hair, flowers, sun, multicolor shirts etc...).

So I moved to the B&R, more in accordance with my age.

70's are now, a "souvenir", only...









Bertrand


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Doxa 600T-Graph Sharkhunter


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm wearing my *CWC RN Diver* today


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Friday and Jaeger-leCoultre


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

this for me today....plobullet on a 4 ring rhino


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Seiko day today










Paul


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Going with the Mirage fitted with a new strap


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

, wow 2 Bell & Ross, an Enzo and a GP, Oh and Jon's IWC, some serious kit being worn today..........I'm off upstairs to lie down









wearing this while doing it


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Going with the Mirage fitted with a new strap


that looks 'super awesome'


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Going with the Mirage fitted with a new strap
> ...


I have to agree with that - great combo


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wearing this so far....

*O & W MP2801, Eta cal.2801-2 17 Jewels*


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Can't stop wearing this Hydro Mudman. One of these pick up and go then forget about watches:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Painting a fence today so no watch - maybe later.

Alasdair


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

mart broad said:


> Jon,
> 
> Get well soon and the 3536 is just so "less is more"
> 
> ...


I really







that BR02







I'd be interested to know how that carbon-coated finish compares in terms of wear and scratch-resistance to the black tegimented coating on the U1 Tempus.

I'm still with the Vixa today


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Stewal today


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Getting acquainted with my RLT11 today....


----------



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)

Wearing the 007 I got from JonW.

JonW's original pic...










Still keeping goood time


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Mrcrowley said:


> Stewal today


very nice paul


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

JoT said:


> Doxa 600T-Graph Sharkhunter


top quality that.......


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

mart broad said:


> Jon,
> 
> Get well soon and the 3536 is just so "less is more"
> 
> ...


Cheers mate!

But...... 'kin 'el! how do you do it.... I bloomin love that BR02 and have been lookin at em loads... Im keen to pick one up later in march,.. what your feelings on it mate?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

wasn't happy with the last pic (artificial light) so I took another.

.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

This Reef Gear today


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Fence finished so on with the MarineMaster for a while.

Alasdair


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This oldie

Pronto German WWII Watch (same as pic, but now on Mac's excellent free strap - Thanks


















Have a great weekend all

Mark


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

JonW said:


> mart broad said:
> 
> 
> > Jon,
> ...


Jon

How do i do it?coming from you







keep the eyes and ears open then sell,trade,beg,borrow tc.

Only had this a couple of days but its very"clean" legible ( important at my age)and for a large watch wears well,internal bezal which is set by the screwdown crown at 2.Only bitch so far is that the strap is on springbars and should IMO have been screwed.

Will update as time goes on.

Martin


----------



## bristolboozer (Nov 21, 2006)

Marathon JSAR on new Toshi Strap for me today










Jon


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

bristolboozer said:


> Marathon JSAR on new Toshi Strap for me today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks cool......great combo


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Unisonic hummer for me.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

A christmas present of one of my lads (I got socks & a bag of jelly babies of the other two







)










Have a good weekend

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

_Some_ may say "they are soooo common" and "almost everyone and his dog has one", but this one still does it for me.

*Omega SMP 2255.80*


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Had another change, Sinn now and probably for the rest of the day


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

SharkBike said:


> _Some_ may say "they are soooo common" and "almost everyone and his dog has one", but this one still does it for me.
> 
> *Omega SMP 2255.80*


that is just class......and class never dates. A true classic that


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Had another change, Sinn now and probably for the rest of the day


I adore that Sinn, Phil









Just got back home from the office and put this old thing on.










Rich


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Toshi said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Had another change, Sinn now and probably for the rest of the day
> ...


Thanks Rich, it's one of those watches that when I don't wear it I think about flipping it, probably as it's similar to my Mirage.... but as soon as I wear it again I'm then not convinced if selling it is the right thing to do









BTW Love the vintage Doxa on the Nato


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Thanks Rich, it's one of those watches that when I don't wear it I think about flipping it, probably as it's similar to my Mirage.... but as soon as I wear it again I'm then not convinced if selling it is the right thing to do


Take it from me Phil - don't sell, you'd regret it.









Rich


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very very nice B+R Mart









Ive worn my RLT24 for the last few days, but its now on a Di-Model Tornado Fleiger strap, very comfy...


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Still fighting Mr PH to wear "our" TSAR ... Paul


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

RLT4:










Cheers


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

dapper said:


> RLT4:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a new pic Alan







it's a great shot


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Atlas for work.










Swapped to this for this evening.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Met a WIS mate for coffee this morning wearing this:










Then picked up an old friend who's had a face transplant and new boots. Was like this:










Now been restored to its former glory and looks like this:










A few shots of my favourite pastimes combined



















Cheers from a very happy Gary


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

'pre-upgrade' RLT37 for me today


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

pg tips said:


> This today, no surprise, a great watch, thanks George. (great to deal with btw, excellent condition and he even gave me two extra straps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you like it, PG. Great pic too...

And you are very welcome.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

PhilM said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > RLT4:
> ...


Thanks Phil - yes, it's one of some recent shots I took of it on a new strap. It's a huge 'Watch Prince Classic Aviator' that I bought from Andytyc months ago & just got around to fitting


















Cheers


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

JonW said:


> Deano... why is is that bezel makes me think 'brazillian'?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jon - _"your not helping are you..."_























I was a tad late to the Enzo club and was real lucky to get not only the sub hatch, but also the dial, it was one that was not put into production, so pretty limited.

I must say that I am really impressed with this Enzo.!

The PVD one look real cool too.

Thanks

deano


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

changed over to this 70's icon.










cheers

jason.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

potz said:


> Agent orange said:
> 
> 
> > Now been restored to its former glory and looks like this:
> ...


Thanks Chris, it hardly ever got any wrist time in its former guise, somehow it didn't quite do for me. Got to say that the original dial and handset is a huge improvement imho. I'm loving the strap as well, give the watch a vintage feel and accentuates the cream lume. I'll try and get a few more shots tomorrow, time permitting.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Love the Warhol Speedy Jason; is it a Mk.2? Only way to improve it would be to put a blonde Marilyn hairdo onto it!

Speedy myself today - The glove and Ã©pÃ©e look considerably mankier and more battle-scarred (respectively) these days, but the speedy is well nigh perfect. It has gained three seconds in the past five days..










-- Tim


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm probably gonna get shot down here, but i much prefer it in it previous guise


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

in_denial said:


> Love the Warhol Speedy Jason; is it a Mk.2? Only way to improve it would be to put a blonde Marilyn hairdo onto it!


er...think its a seiko bullhead, but i have got my glasses on


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> in_denial said:
> 
> 
> > Love the Warhol Speedy Jason; is it a Mk.2? Only way to improve it would be to put a blonde Marilyn hairdo onto it!
> ...


yes sadly its not a speedie i am working on it though ,and i prefer the exotic face although the original isnt bad is it .

its a seiko bullhead and its been warholized.

jason.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > in_denial said:
> ...


thanks for the link....like that affect.......


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> I'm probably gonna get shot down here, but i much prefer it in it previous guise


Each to their own and in all honesty I thought I would prefer it like that too. However when you've got an original MKII exotic dial somehow a modded SMP fell short, by quite some margin. JMHO though, as ever.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Agent orange said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > I'm probably gonna get shot down here, but i much prefer it in it previous guise
> ...


oh no....please stop posting pics of this.......









i bet it looks the nuts on don't it?


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> Agent orange said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


i tried one on at builth wells last year ,i wont say how much i was offered it but ive had rough nights sleep over it ever since.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Sorry mate but I think you see my point and yes it looks fantastic on the wrist, even mine







.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Agent orange said:


> Sorry mate but I think you see my point and yes it looks fantastic on the wrist, even mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey mate....its a great looking watch.....im just turning a bit green here!


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> i tried one on at builth wells last year ,*i wont say how much i was offered it* but ive had rough nights sleep over it ever since.


Now you know the rules, you can't possibly tease us with statements like that without talking turkey 







. So how much? Don't worry I'm not considering letting go of mine either.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

a grand which i think is a very good price ,and if i had that sort of cash on me at the time i could have haggled it down a bit more .

like always at these antiques/collectors fairs you always think theres something better on the next stall so when i returned to see if he would take my wife in deposit it had gone .


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

That's the trouble with watches in general though I find, well the quality marques anyway, they just keep going up in price. The amount of watches I see that I could have bought for half the price two or three years ago doesn't bear thinking about







.

I've never been to a watch fair, I'd imagine I'd be like a kid in a candy store if I did go to one though. How do the prices compare to the forum SC? Quite a bit more I would have thought.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

mart broad said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > mart broad said:
> ...










LOL, but tracking one of these down was pure skill mate... ive not seen a used one yet... and i have been looking...

yep Its the modern Ploprof one of my WIS mates has said...

Please do lemme know what you think... Im very tempted to buy a new one... Im *that* keen... LOL


----------

